# Choice Gear: New Audi UK 24H App for iPad and iPhone



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Speaking of comprehensive guides for Le Mans, you'll want to check out this latest guide from Audi UK. In 2010, Audi's British arm paired with EVO Magazine to bring a guide for those headed to Le Mans or for those who wanted to make sure they could follow along. Now, for 2011, the app's been improved on several levels and Audi UK has done the app themselves.

Featured in the app are some cool new functions including interactive track map, video, data on cars and drivers, weather, radio coverage and also that great new Audi Sport life of a driver commercial starring Allan McNish. Download it via the link below and below that check out several screencaps from the iPad version of the app.

* Full Story *


----------

